# any wifi headset with microphone for skype



## ranjan2001 (Aug 5, 2006)

I often feel the need of breaking away from computer while chatting on skype, is there any headset which works like a cordless mouse & I can walk while talking & it should work within 8-10 meters.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Aug 6, 2006)

:----------Frontech Cordless Headphone with FM (Model No. JIL-3475) but it is only headset mic is there but tat is wired 1 . May b u need to buy wireless headset nd mic seprate


----------



## ranjan2001 (Aug 6, 2006)

I found the same problem that wireless mic & head set are available separately not together which can make me free from the comp.

edit
Checking that on frontech website it seems it has a mic, I need to call them & confirm about this.
*www.frontechonline.com/headphones.html

3-in-1
Auto tune FM Radio
Wire Headset Mic System
Wireless Headphone System with transmitter

Technical Specifications:

Communication Mode : Radio Frequency (VHF)
Communication Level : Mono
Power Requirement
Transmitter : 2 x 1.5ZV (AAA / LR03 / UM4) alkaline battery not included
Receiver : 2 x 1.5ZV (AAA / LR03 / UM4) alkaline battery not included
S/N Ratio : 48db (4M)
Distortion : < 2%
Max Operating Distance : 30M
Frequency Range : F1 85.5MHz. F2 86MHz
Transmitter : 85.5MHz. 86MHz.
Receiver FM Radio : 88 ~ 108MHz.

Weight (Without Batteries)
Transmitter : 66g
Receiver : 150


----------



## ranjan2001 (Sep 19, 2006)

Today I found the following on the web, so just addind the info for anyone looking forthe same info.

*about.skype.com/2005/11/motorola_and_skype_bring_mobil.html

*www.amazon.com/Plantronics-CS50-USB-Wireless-Headset-Softphones/dp/B0006DPT5M

*www.engadget.com/2005/09/06/skypeheadset-make-skype-calls-with-your-bluetooth-headset/

*www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/08/14/logitech_unveils_skype_phone/

Hope this helps others too.


----------



## tuXian (Sep 20, 2006)

why dont you use a bluetooth headset for everything on your computer.
The headset can be used as a speaker and a mic. What you require is a excellent real class I i.e 100 meters bluetooth dongle (else you will hear sounds in packets) and bluetooth headset.

Just pair them....may require a little hack or tweak and you are own your way....btw heres a web pointer --> *www.windowsdevcenter.com/lpt/a/6010


----------



## dagaul4 (Sep 20, 2006)

ranjan2001 said:
			
		

> I often feel the need of breaking away from computer while chatting on skype, is there any headset which works like a cordless mouse & I can walk while talking & it should work within 8-10 meters.



I believe these cordless wifi headsets are going to be responsible for brain haermorrhoids in the future

 __________________________________________

Unlock phones 100% free dating soccer tv Cheap mp3s get back on ebay even after suspension
Money reading emails
Improve your golf score in 2 weeks
Stop smoking within a week
Amazing paypal loophole a must for buyers and sellers
FREE domain name with any hosting


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 7, 2007)

may be our brain develops better imune system by then.
I saw some skype phones yesterday in the nehru place for Rs1200/- they are not cordless yet.


----------

